# 1960s Demolition of Union Station, Portland Maine



## dreamtime (Oct 14, 2021)

​






 

​​_In the 1960s Portland lost two great architectural landmarks, with the destruction of Union Station on St. John Street and the Grand Trunk Railroad Station on India Street. With the decline in passenger rail service in the 1960s, both stations were made obsolete. Union Station was replaced by a shopping center, while the Grand Trunk Railroad site is now occupied by a pumping station. The loss of these unique landmarks continues to energize many Portlanders to preserve the city’s historic buildings._​
Remembering the Demolition — Greater Portland Landmarks

Why destroy such a beautiful building if not to destroy history?

There's a quote by someone who wittnessed the event:



> I was six years old when Union was torn down. I remember crying and asking my mother why anyone would do such a thing. I remember seeing the photo in the newspaper of the gull flying off the tower as it collapsed. At six it made no sense. And now, at 61, it makes no sense either.



I think that gives a good idea what demolishing these buildings does to people - intuitively, we are drawn to those buildings because they are part of our true heritage.

Looks like they had even renovated the tower shortly before demolition.


----------

